# :: GruvenParts.com Releases 2.0L BPY Engine Code Billet Dipsticks !!



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*2.0L BPY Engine Billet Dipsticks*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these unbreakable Billet Aluminum Dipsticks to replace OEM part number 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) for the Audi A3, TT, Volkswagen EOS, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Rabbit. See the complete application list below. 
We’re all well aware that the OEM’s cheap orange plastic dipstick on these engines has a small clip that breaks off the 2nd time you check your oil. The broken plastic pieces commonly fall down the oil dipstick tube resulting in contamination in the oil pan. Once broken, the OEM plastic dipstick flops around on the tube causing vacuum and oil leaks, drivability issues, and a big mess. 

GruvenParts.com has ended all that plastic silliness by releasing these high quality dipsticks machined from billet aluminum with a specially sized O-ring. The O-ring creates a tight seal against the tube and will last far longer than the cheesy orange plastic version (while looking a whole lot better!). 

Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a fitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

This billet aluminum dipstick replaces OEM P/N 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) on OEM tube P/N 06F-103-663H (06F103663H) and fits the following vehicles : 

2006-2008 Audi A3 2.0L Sportback BPY 
2009 Audi TT 2.0L BPY

2007-2008 Volkswagen EOS 2.0L BPY 
2008 Volkswagen Golf 2.0L BPY 
2005-2007 Volkswagen Jetta 2.0L (including GLI) BPY
2006-2008 Volkswagen Passat 2.0T Sedan BPY 
2006-2008 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.0L GTI Turbo BPY


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Famiry purchase anyone?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Famiry purchase anyone?


$37.00 plus shipment.

How much is OEM????


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Me want I'll wait for the family P


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Any pics of the tip where the hash marks are?


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Bezor said:


> How much is OEM????


About $15 iirc, I bought 4 for my '06, keep breaking the plastic tabs off :facepalm: , still have one left :laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

azoceanblue said:


> About $15 iirc, I bought 4 for my '06, keep breaking the plastic tabs off :facepalm: , still have one left :laugh:


Part # for OEM? my broke.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bezor said:


> $37.00 plus shipment.
> 
> How much is OEM????


The BRIGHT orange godforsaken plastic OEM dipstick is about $20 (and worth about $.02)

Pics of end - working on that. Basically a machined aluminum tip swagged onto the wire with distinct hash marks, same as on all our billet dipsticks. This whole thing looks the part, believe me.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

GruvenParts.com said:


> The BRIGHT orange godforsaken plastic OEM dipstick is about $20 (and worth about $.02)
> 
> Pics of end - working on that. Basically a machined aluminum tip swagged onto the wire with distinct hash marks, same as on all our billet dipsticks. This whole thing looks the part, believe me.


will u do famiry purchase AKA group buy?


----------



## gearshifter6 (Mar 18, 2007)

How about a free shipping code?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> will u do famiry purchase AKA group buy?


Please give us a code instead of grp buy! So I can buy one ASAP. My stock one got flimsy!
Tyvm!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Currently there is no group buy on this product but if enough people email me we can start a list I guess. 

If you just want to buy the part right now, click on the picture in the 1st thread. 

The group buy would knock only a few bucks off as its already pretty inexpensive. Trust me, when you see it you are gonna wonder why it isnt more like $59.99

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet !


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Part # for OEM? my broke.



022 115 607 AD

$18.99 from ecstuning.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

...So, figure on breaking 2 per year, same cost as unbreakable billet replacement that looks amazing (not orange)

No brainer?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Breaking 2 a year?! :screwy: I've had the same one for 2 years now and no issues. Of course, now that I said that, I will probably break mine the next time I check the oil...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Breaking 2 a year?! :screwy: I've had the same one for 2 years now and no issues. Of course, now that I said that, I will probably break mine the next time I check the oil...


I was just gonna say, you jinxed yourself man! Who knows when Murphy will come out of his box. I just prefer there to be 1 less thing he can screw up when he does...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

GruvenParts.com said:


> I was just gonna say, you jinxed yourself man! Who knows when Murphy will come out of his box. I just prefer there to be 1 less thing he can screw up when he does...


Haha well when that bastard shows up, I will give you guys a call


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Somone post install pics! This thing looks amazing in the engine bay


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All orders have shipped ! (now lets see some install pics!)

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

Do these include billet funnel as well?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

No, thankfully on these models the funnel is already metal, unlike some other models where its just flimsy plastic. This is really all that breaks as far as the dipstick system goes 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Seriously considering this...hmm, just need to see if there's anything else I need/want to get it all at once


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

crew219 said:


> Any pics of the tip where the hash marks are?


+1


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

crew219 said:


> Any pics of the tip where the hash marks are?


Sorry for late reply here. All the billet dipsticks have similar ends, basically aluminum cable ends swagged onto the wire. The ends have knurled areas and distinct markings for min and max.










This pic shows a 2 line dipstick - 1 min level, 1 max level. This is the bottom dipstick end in the picture.

The older ABA/Corrado G60 dipsticks actually get 2 mins and 2 max lines (top dipstick). This is due to slight variations in the oil pan gasket thickness on those models only.

For the BPY dipstick, it will look exactly as it does in the bottom dipstick in the picture. 1 min level line and 1 max level line, with a knurled area in between. Its very easy to read :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet !



GruvenParts.com said:


> *2.0L BPY Engine Billet Dipsticks*
> 
> GruvenParts.com is proud to release these unbreakable Billet Aluminum Dipsticks to replace OEM part number 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) for the Audi A3, TT, Volkswagen EOS, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Rabbit. See the complete application list below.
> We’re all well aware that the OEM’s cheap orange plastic dipstick on these engines has a small clip that breaks off the 2nd time you check your oil. The broken plastic pieces commonly fall down the oil dipstick tube resulting in contamination in the oil pan. Once broken, the OEM plastic dipstick flops around on the tube causing vacuum and oil leaks, drivability issues, and a big mess.
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The TSI engine dipsticks are now available, too    

*2.0L TSI Engine Billet Dipsticks*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for unbreakable dipsticks!!

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are in stock, ready to ship  



GruvenParts.com said:


> *2.0L BPY Engine Billet Dipsticks*
> 
> GruvenParts.com is proud to release these unbreakable Billet Aluminum Dipsticks to replace OEM part number 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) for the Audi A3, TT, Volkswagen EOS, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Rabbit. See the complete application list below.
> We’re all well aware that the OEM’s cheap orange plastic dipstick on these engines has a small clip that breaks off the 2nd time you check your oil. The broken plastic pieces commonly fall down the oil dipstick tube resulting in contamination in the oil pan. Once broken, the OEM plastic dipstick flops around on the tube causing vacuum and oil leaks, drivability issues, and a big mess.
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice day to call in sick and work on your car 

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for some nice looking dipsticks / funnels  




GruvenParts.com said:


> *2.0L BPY Engine Billet Dipsticks*
> 
> GruvenParts.com is proud to release these unbreakable Billet Aluminum Dipsticks to replace OEM part number 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) for the Audi A3, TT, Volkswagen EOS, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Rabbit. See the complete application list below.
> We’re all well aware that the OEM’s cheap orange plastic dipstick on these engines has a small clip that breaks off the 2nd time you check your oil. The broken plastic pieces commonly fall down the oil dipstick tube resulting in contamination in the oil pan. Once broken, the OEM plastic dipstick flops around on the tube causing vacuum and oil leaks, drivability issues, and a big mess.
> ...


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

You bump this and ignore our group buy thread and messages-(. Makes no sense at all


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I am loosing track of all these threads. Can you please direct me to the GB thread again, we are always down for that.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

GruvenParts.com said:


> I am loosing track of all these threads. Can you please direct me to the GB thread again, we are always down for that.


You lost track for a month and a half? Interesting customer service standards. 

GB Thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5625797-famiry-purchase-2.0-TSI-amp-FSI-Billet-Dipsticks


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, lost track. Interesting customer service, I return every single phone call so dont be surprised if I call you back at midnight on a tuesday .. I do have trouble keeping track of all the emails and IMs though. 

Just email me directly if you want the discounted pricing. I will set up special product page.

:beer::beer:

... And sorry for the late reply once again. If I could somehow clone my machinists and design engineers this would be easier.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please make sure to like us out on Facebook 

--

http://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts

--

Its a great way to keep up with all that we are developing, and request more items to be developed




www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com


:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*2.0L BPY Engine Billet Dipsticks*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these unbreakable Billet Aluminum Dipsticks to replace OEM part number 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) for the Audi A3, TT, Volkswagen EOS, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Rabbit. See the complete application list below. 
We’re all well aware that the OEM’s cheap orange plastic dipstick on these engines has a small clip that breaks off the 2nd time you check your oil. The broken plastic pieces commonly fall down the oil dipstick tube resulting in contamination in the oil pan. Once broken, the OEM plastic dipstick flops around on the tube causing vacuum and oil leaks, drivability issues, and a big mess. 

GruvenParts.com has ended all that plastic silliness by releasing these high quality dipsticks machined from billet aluminum with a specially sized O-ring. The O-ring creates a tight seal against the tube and will last far longer than the cheesy orange plastic version (while looking a whole lot better!). 

Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a fitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

This billet aluminum dipstick replaces OEM P/N 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) on OEM tube P/N 06F-103-663H (06F103663H) and fits the following vehicles : 

2006-2008 Audi A3 2.0L Sportback BPY 
2009 Audi TT 2.0L BPY

2007-2008 Volkswagen EOS 2.0L BPY 
2008 Volkswagen Golf 2.0L BPY 
2005-2007 Volkswagen Jetta 2.0L (including GLI) BPY
2006-2008 Volkswagen Passat 2.0T Sedan BPY 
2006-2008 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.0L GTI Turbo BPY


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock, ready to ship !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet 





GruvenParts.com said:


> *2.0L BPY Engine Billet Dipsticks*
> 
> GruvenParts.com is proud to release these unbreakable Billet Aluminum Dipsticks to replace OEM part number 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) for the Audi A3, TT, Volkswagen EOS, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Rabbit. See the complete application list below.
> We’re all well aware that the OEM’s cheap orange plastic dipstick on these engines has a small clip that breaks off the 2nd time you check your oil. The broken plastic pieces commonly fall down the oil dipstick tube resulting in contamination in the oil pan. Once broken, the OEM plastic dipstick flops around on the tube causing vacuum and oil leaks, drivability issues, and a big mess.
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

www.GruvenParts.com

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for a great part  





GruvenParts.com said:


> *2.0L BPY Engine Billet Dipsticks*
> 
> GruvenParts.com is proud to release these unbreakable Billet Aluminum Dipsticks to replace OEM part number 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) for the Audi A3, TT, Volkswagen EOS, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Rabbit. See the complete application list below.
> We’re all well aware that the OEM’s cheap orange plastic dipstick on these engines has a small clip that breaks off the 2nd time you check your oil. The broken plastic pieces commonly fall down the oil dipstick tube resulting in contamination in the oil pan. Once broken, the OEM plastic dipstick flops around on the tube causing vacuum and oil leaks, drivability issues, and a big mess.
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Post Christmas bump :laugh:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*2.0L BPY Engine Billet Dipsticks*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these unbreakable Billet Aluminum Dipsticks to replace OEM part number 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) for the Audi A3, TT, Volkswagen EOS, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Rabbit. See the complete application list below. 
We’re all well aware that the OEM’s cheap orange plastic dipstick on these engines has a small clip that breaks off the 2nd time you check your oil. The broken plastic pieces commonly fall down the oil dipstick tube resulting in contamination in the oil pan. Once broken, the OEM plastic dipstick flops around on the tube causing vacuum and oil leaks, drivability issues, and a big mess. 

GruvenParts.com has ended all that plastic silliness by releasing these high quality dipsticks machined from billet aluminum with a specially sized O-ring. The O-ring creates a tight seal against the tube and will last far longer than the cheesy orange plastic version (while looking a whole lot better!). 

Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a fitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

This billet aluminum dipstick replaces OEM P/N 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) on OEM tube P/N 06F-103-663H (06F103663H) and fits the following vehicles : 

2006-2008 Audi A3 2.0L Sportback BPY 
2009 Audi TT 2.0L BPY

2007-2008 Volkswagen EOS 2.0L BPY 
2008 Volkswagen Golf 2.0L BPY 
2005-2007 Volkswagen Jetta 2.0L (including GLI) BPY
2006-2008 Volkswagen Passat 2.0T Sedan BPY 
2006-2008 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.0L GTI Turbo BPY


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for the best products for your ride 


www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). Please note the offset distance (from charger side of pulley to the centerline of the 1st rib = 0.650”). Rib spacing is 0.140” center to center (for K style serpentine belts). The overall width from end to end = 1.640”.

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt not included). Please calculate your maximum impeller RPM to ensure you do not overdrive the supercharger at high RPMs. This product may void any Vortech factory warranties.


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

Shipping cost for dipstick in Canada, decent?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The site will calc ship charges during check out before payment.


We will use USPS global priority, insured, low value, gift 

No duties, no courier fees (like UPS and Fed Ex charge).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:



GruvenParts.com said:


> *2.0L BPY Engine Billet Dipsticks*
> 
> GruvenParts.com is proud to release these unbreakable Billet Aluminum Dipsticks to replace OEM part number 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) for the Audi A3, TT, Volkswagen EOS, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Rabbit. See the complete application list below.
> We’re all well aware that the OEM’s cheap orange plastic dipstick on these engines has a small clip that breaks off the 2nd time you check your oil. The broken plastic pieces commonly fall down the oil dipstick tube resulting in contamination in the oil pan. Once broken, the OEM plastic dipstick flops around on the tube causing vacuum and oil leaks, drivability issues, and a big mess.
> ...


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

GruvenParts.com said:


> The site will calc ship charges during check out before payment.
> 
> 
> We will use USPS global priority, insured, low value, gift
> ...


Subtotal:	$ 36.99
Shipping: $ 42.00 :sly:
Order total: $ 78.99 :thumbdown:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

$42 isnt expensive for 2lb priority box to Canada with full insurance and no duties/courier fees.


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

:facepalm: For a dipstick it is.
The shipping costs more than the actual product.

Are you willing to ship First-Class Package International with USPS?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I will ship it 1st class but absolutely no guarantees it will get there. Those guys in customs have a bad habit of stealing packages, and with 1st class there is no tracking and no insurance. It goes into a black hole and might come out on the other end. We dont use it for that reason.


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

The risk is on me. Glad you're willing to make it decent.
I'll send you an email tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Send us an email, we will ship it however you want it. :beer:


----------



## P0299 (Mar 18, 2012)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Send us an email, we will ship it however you want it. :beer:


You sure? I can get pretty creative.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

P0299 said:


> You sure? I can get pretty creative.


Like this guy:


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL. I would like mine to be sent via Pigeon post :laugh:

Paul, all jokes aside, I sent you an email about the dipstick. Let me know how we can do this.
Thanks.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please let me know if any request has not yet been answered, call or email me 

:beer:


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

Paul, I've sent you an email on Feb 12 about the dipstick but I haven't received any response from you.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All orders shipped !

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Pleeez post up some install pics from these things 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 805 GTI (Sep 15, 2012)

what happened with the billet dipsticks for the 1.8t golf/jetta??


----------

